# Le roi elegants



## Tclem (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anybody have the instructions for this kit. I found some on the internet but it's showing stuf this kit doesn't have. First time to put together a click pen. 
Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Does it look anything like the Elegant Sierra?

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 20, 2014)

I finally googled it ray. Took me to the fourth page to find it but I've got it. 
Thanks buddy


ironman123 said:


> Does it look anything like the Elegant Sierra?
> 
> Ray


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 20, 2014)

You found what you need? I just asked Smitty where instructions could be located.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 20, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> You found what you need? I just asked Smitty where instructions could be located.


Yes I found a PDF file on the internet
Thanks all


----------

